
Joel Spolsky: The 3 skills every software developer should learn - mathattack
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/joel-spolsky-the-three-skills-every-software-developer-should-learn/
======
kamau
It's interesting that he says that a Computer Science degree isn't necessary.
15 years ago, he led the vanguard of companies promoting the idea that they
only hire the top 1% of programmers - namely the smartest with a degree from a
top school.

~~~
mathattack
Times change. :-)

